# Help with Identifying an Unknown Structure



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone, it's been a long while since I've been on the forum but I am still active in MRR.

I am asking for a little help. My kids and I went to a show this past weekend and picked up a few items one being the structure below. It looks to be HO scale (hope it is) and after some google searching I cannot seem to find one like it on the web. I thought I was a pretty smart guy but I guess not, I can't seem to come up with any idea what this could be. 

If I know what it is it would help me set the scene and add some details to it. If anyone knows what manufacturer made it or any other details that would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

This appears to be your building. Yours must be missing the smoke stack.

Although I now see that the picture on the box shows the same building, but not a brick one.... maybe another manufacturer made a similar one?


----------



## railman537 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gold refining mill, looks like you're missing the smoke stack.

Walthers Part # 490-576

https://www.walthers.com/built-up-buildings-averill-gold-refining


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

santafe158 said:


> This appears to be your building. Yours must be missing the smoke stack.
> 
> Although I now see that the picture on the box shows the same building, but not a brick one.... maybe another manufacturer made a similar one?


Further looking found this one by Con-Cor that appears to be the same as yours. I couldn't find a bigger picture though. The link Railman537 posted above appears to be a kit made from the same mold, so multiple companies must have gotten some use out of the same tooling.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

You guys are awesome, thanks!!

I might have to morph this into another type of business. I checked the walthers site as well, I must have just missed it. 

I will need to dip into my bag of tricks to see what I have to put in the place of that smokestack.

Thanks Again :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that it's part of a group of kits that make an industry complex.


----------

